# oil can symbol (sensor)



## dubbluvr (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a 2001 A-6 with the 30V 2.8l 200hp engine and the oil can light is on with the word sensor next to it. The car runs fine. I noticed when the oil temp guage reads the light goes off but, when the guage falls down to 150 the light re-appears. What could this be? i have replaced one sensor already. How many does this car have and where are they located?


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

How's your oil level? I know its basic but I had this light come on once and it was because my oil was dangerously low. Happened on the drive home after I bought the car... :banghead:


----------



## dubbluvr (Nov 5, 2003)

*levels*

Oil levels are good. Good question though.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Since you just replaced the sensor, it's probably a loose or corroded wiring connector somewhere between the sensor and cluster.

Edit: isn't oil temp one of the things you can show on the stereo display? If it's erratic there too, then you can narrow down location to between the sensor and ECU.


----------

